# Welche der verbleibenden DSDS-Teilnehmerinnen ist am hottesten? (+ HQ-Bilder!)



## hustler92 (13 Feb. 2010)

Alles HQ-Bilder!:thumbup:


1.) Kim Debkowski







2.) Céline Denefleh







3.) Steffi Landerer







4.) Naomi Marte







5.) Ines Redjeb







6.) Maria Valencia








Am besten mit Begründung


----------



## NAFFTIE (13 Feb. 2010)

Steffi Landerer  die hat die grösseren argumente


----------



## Berti1 (24 Feb. 2010)

Also die Ines Redjeb ist für mich die schönste Frau von denen aber die Steffi Landerer hat den meisten Sexipiel.

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder !!


----------



## Wewelinho (26 März 2010)

Maria Valencia

sie ist echt ne süße....


----------



## Stefan24100 (8 Juni 2010)

ist zwar schon lange vorbei aber.... 

Kim Debkowski :hearts:


----------



## Maviosi (5 Okt. 2013)

ganz klar Kim


----------

